#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  >  Άδεια για διαμόρφωση όψεων- έλεγχος βάση ΓΟΚ '55

## abyra

Καλημέρα και πάλι
σε μια άδεια για διαμόρφωση όψεων οικοδομής του 1972, κτισμένης δηλαδή με γοκ 55, επειδή η σφραγίδα γράφει "υπόκειται σε μελλοντικό έλεγχο", η πολεοδομία μου ζητάει έλεγχο όλου του κτιρίου με βάση τον γοκ του 55 (έλεγχος έρκερ, παταριών, ύψους κλπ, δηλαδή τα πάντα)
Έχει κάποιος συνάδελφος παρόμοια εμπειρία πρόσφατα;
Ευχαριστώ

----------

